# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lạ miệng canh cá tầm nấu măng chua

## BuiHoa

*Cá tầm là loại cá xương sụn, thịt cá trắng mịn, dai, thơm, có vân vàng, khi chế biến thành món ăn thì có vị béo ngậy, luôn được  nhắc đến như một loại thực phẩm có giá trị dinh dưỡng cao, dễ hấp thụ và tiêu hóa. Với cá tầm bạn có thể chế biến ra nhiều món ăn khác nhau theo kiểu "Tây" như Gỏi, Salad, Soup... hay đơn giản là các món ăn đậm chất dân giã Việt Nam như: cá tầm kho nước mắm, canh chua đầu cá tầm, cháo cá tầm... Hôm nay, chúng tôi xin chia sẻ đến các bạn một món ăn rất đặc biệt từ cá tầm đó là món canh cá tầm nấu măng chua, món ăn mang đặc trưng của người dân vùng cao.*

*Nguyên liệu:*

- Cá tầm

- Măng củ (chọn loại  ngon)

- Cà chua

- Dứa xanh

- Gia vị: tỏi, ớt tươi, hành khô. mùi tàu, hành hoa, thì là,...



*Cách làm:* 

- Cá tầm rửa sạch, để ráo nước.

- Măng chua rửa sạch, để ráo nước sau đó luộc kỹ, cho ra rổ để nguội.

- Phi thơm hành, tỏi cho cà chua, dứa xanh, măng vào xào kỹ, nêm gia vị vừa ăn sau đó cho nước ngập măng đun sôi.

- Khi nước sôi cho cá tầm vào, đun nhỏ lửa để cá chín mềm, măng và cá có màu trắng, nước canh trong.

- Cuối cùng cho mùi tàu, hành hoa, thì là vào.

- Món canh cá tầm nấu măng chua có thể ăn cùng bún hoặc cơm đều rất ngon và lạ miệng.

Món canh cá tầm nấu măng chua đậm đà, hấp dẫn bởi nước dùng có vị chua, mặn, ngọt cân đối, vị bùi bùi, chua chua của măng làm tan biến vị béo ngậy của cá, hành hoa, thì là xua tan mùi tanh. Cá tầm nấu canh, thịt vẫn chắc chứ không bị bở, nhũn. Đặc biệt, xương sống toàn sụn, đầu và mang cá cũng rất nhiều sụn ăn giòn, dai đượm trong vị đặc trưng của măng chua.

Chúc các bạn ngon miệng!

----------


## dung89

Cá tầm là cá gì mình chưa được ăn bao giừ

----------

